# A quick check on EI please



## andy-mu (10 Sep 2011)

Hi Guys,

I've got a 90L tank. Currently twin T8's, but have got the T5's for when I've got a handle on the tank.
I have co2 using aquamedic and a lime green dropchecker. I have an eheim classic 2217 filter. 
I wasn't really getting the flow from it. Naturally algae was an issue. Lileopsis brasilliensis didn't look
too pretty. Lots of BBA. I decided to purchase a Koralia 1600l/h pump. Have just installed it. So will monitor
how that affects things. 

Reason I'm asking about EI is because I dose using this. 
KN03    16g or 2 3/4
KH2P04  5.88g or just under 1 teaspoon
MgS04   46g or 7.1 teaspoon
added to 600ml water and dose Sun, Tues, Thurs 50ml on those days

Trace mix  3g  added to 200ml and doses Mon, Wed 25ml on those days

Do these values look OK to everyone? Reason I'm asking is, that I have, although not for long (too much hassle)
Cabomba Caroliniana. If you look in stores this is really dark green and bushy. Mine is more a lime green and a bit straggly. Any reading I've made indicates poor nutrients, as in not enough of them. 

Maybe I'm a bit quick out the block having said I am aware I have a flow issue. So this would equal poor nutrient delivery, possibly, but just looking to see what everyone thinks about my dosing regime. If it looks OK, and having hopefully addressed the flow issue, how long do you think it may take for things to get a bit more balanced? 

As for the Lileopsis, it got a haircut to groung level. Hopefully that'll force new shoots. Just wanted to remove as much BBA as I could. With my current equipment now, I at least feel I am in a position to make a proper stab at getting a nice balanced well fed, co2 aquarium, before the T5. Naturally don't want to put these in until things are rosy in the garden


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Sep 2011)

Hi Andy,
             These numbers are almost identical to the stndard reference tank dosing, which is entirely logical, since 90 liters is nearly equal to the reference 20 USG.

Please be reminded though that BBA has little or nothing to do with nutrients, so this should be considered separately. If you want to make quick work of the BBA then you might want to try  2X-3X Excel overdose daily for a week or so. Fixing your CO2 stability issues does not remove the BBA, so you need the big guns of glutealdehyde to clear the battlefield. If you have Excel-sensitive plants then best to take them out and float them in a bucket of water for the duration.

As you mentioned, poor flow is the bane of high tech tanks, and so is poor distribution, so in effect poor flow equals poor nutrition. You can always double your dosing to see if there is any appreciable difference in performance, but that should be done overa period of 2 to 3 weeks. No doubt some plants will respond better than others and it's entirely possible that you will see massive performance increae insome areas and at the same time, only marginal performance increase in others. Excellent flow/distribution solves a lot of problems.

Cheers,


----------



## andy-mu (10 Sep 2011)

Thanks Clive,

I'll double the dose now that I hope flow/distribution is sorted out. There is a very marked difference in the movement of the plants all over. Water change day tomorrow, trimming session. I'm hoping the pump will make a difference for me. Koralias seem to be well received. 

Not that you use them of course. I've seen the flow from your spraybars. Impressive. On a previous post, it was at
that point I definately knew I had a flow problem. 1 Koralia to go please. Unfortunately I dont have the space below the tank to get the larger more powerful filter options. 2217 is good since the intake is at the bottom,
but the flow just aint cutting it on its own.

As I've discussed with you before and from advice you gave about listening to the tank, thats the stage I'm at. I've been listening and changes are being made. There's just some tweeking to do at this point. I'm hoping most of the equipment is there. Albeit I am expecting any day now a new regulator for FE. Using one of those JBL 500g things.
Gets c02 in but could be much better.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## andy-mu (12 Sep 2011)

Any views on Metricide 14 as opposed to excel?

Also, I know the aim is generally for 10X flow. I have an eheim 2217 rated at 1200l/h so probably getting about 600l/h. I'd added a Koralia 1800l/h. Having read many posts indicating you can go over the score with flow, do you
think this will be ok, or would the 900l/h be better?


----------

